# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  > [SOLVED] Error Bars with variable error for both X and Y

## Stobes

Hello,

I am trying to generate error bars on a scatter plot where each y-value has a different error value, but each x-value has constant error. If a screenshot of the data table is needed I will attach it. Any help or reccomendations is greatly appreciated.

Thank You,


Scott

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Hi and welcome
this thread is marked as "SOLVED".
Is this correct?
If not please add your proposed screenshot

----------


## Andy Pope

Use the Custom Values option on the Y error bars. You can then select a range where each data point has a custom error value

----------

